# Beans to Italy or in Italy



## olliew44 (Aug 8, 2014)

Hi

Ive recently moved to Italy for the summer and have only brought my V60 and aeropress and need some beans and dont want to have them posted to a UK address then someone post them here for me so i was wondering if anyone knew any roasters in Italy or anyone with international postage charges that arent outrageous. Used rave but they only to UK postage.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Hi Ollie, I think HasBean post internationally but I've never tried it as I'm UK based .

If you'll be there for a while maybe you @bronc could give you some info on the forwarders he uses (hope I've remembered right person). So it goes to a UK address and they forward it to you (somehow) .


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

Hi Ollie. Unfortunately the forwarding service is Bulgaria-specific. As jlarkin said, HasBean ship internationally so you could try that. I had a British professor at my university in Bulgaria who used to order from them. Still, there should be at least a few 3rd wave roasters in Italy, no?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Beans to Italy almost sounds like coals to Newcastle. Mind you who wants their coal to be delivered pre-burnt?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

There are hundreds of local roasters to choose from in Italy.

You'e not stuck for choice, and they do not all roast dark (only).

Where in Italy are you based?

Perhaps we can suggest some local to you?


----------



## AMCD300 (Feb 11, 2016)

Plenty of roasters in Europe will post to Italy (worldwide) so maybe you could give some of them a try. Just a few spring to mind:

http://www.kaffebox.no

http://lotsixtyonecoffee.com

https://www.orcoffee.be/en

Hope this helps

Andy


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Googling 'Sprudge' and 'Italy' provides load of hits that will help you identify the specialty / third wave from the traditional Italian places

http://sprudge.com/champin-at-the-bit-francesco-sanapo-of-italy-12217.html

http://sprudge.com/2015-italian-aeropress-championship-72841.html


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Was going to say, surely not all roasters roast traditional style in Italy.


----------



## AMCD300 (Feb 11, 2016)

hotmetal said:


> Was going to say, surely not all roasters roast traditional style in Italy.


Not sure about the roasters but in the 3 years I liver in Italy I do not recall any of the cafe's I visited serving anything but Kimbo or Illy. But then I didn't visit every coffee bar in the country!


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

AMCD300 said:


> Not sure about the roasters but in the 3 years I liver in Italy I do not recall any of the cafe's I visited serving anything but Kimbo or Illy. But then I didn't visit every coffee bar in the country!


As in most cities (perhaps less so in London these days) you have to seek them out, but they are out there.

Italy has a Barista Championship and puts people through to the WBC, some of whom do quite well. They'll be using third wave roasts.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Foundry would probably post out to you as well, if you asked Lee.


----------



## olliew44 (Aug 8, 2014)

Thanks for all the help guys. I shall try sprudge to try find some.

I'm based in a town called Montichiari near lake Garda.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Ohhhh now I'm jealous! Went mountain biking round Garda some years ago. Beautiful.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Koppi post internationally for free I believe if you order 4 or more bags, and 4 is the minimum order so...


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Forgot before. Gardelli are a very good Italian 3rd wave roaster. Just don't take all the Tanzanian before I clear enough space to order some


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

jlarkin said:


> Forgot before. Gardelli are a very good Italian 3rd wave roaster. Just don't take all the Tanzanian before I clear enough space to order some


Had tasty gardelli beans last year


----------



## olliew44 (Aug 8, 2014)

I'm actually here for cycling hotmetal. I'm ride for Great Britain u23 squad for road and track cycling.

I shall try some gardelli beans I think then.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Oh wow! Plenty of cyclists on here as you probably know. Not sure I'd keep up now though. If there was a U49 they'd probably still say I'm not quick enough. .. Enjoy!


----------

